# Martell Webster for All Defensive team?



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Im starting a campaign for him
Even though Carmelo went for 40 Webster played some top notch D on him. Carmelo is just that good right now
I didnt watch the Rockets game so I dont know who was guarding Ariza or if Ariza was just on fire???
But today he had 4 steals and durant was 3 for 21 shooting 
I think Webster is now joining the ranks of NBAs perimeter stoppers
It makes it easier with Oden and Pryzbilla down low but he is playing his butt off on D
And I think might be a deserving of an all defensive team selection by the end of the season (whether he will actually get it or get passed up by a more recognizable name is another question)


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Webster admitted he didn't play well against the Rockets and that motivated him to play better last nite and he sure did! Great D and the slam of the nite!


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

So let me get this straight. Through three games Webster gets absolutley torched in two of them, then plays good in the third and all of a sudden he's some elite defender that desevers to be on the All D team? No way. He's decent, but nowhere near elite.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

VanillaPrice said:


> So let me get this straight. Through three games Webster gets absolutley torched in two of them, then plays good in the third and all of a sudden he's some elite defender that desevers to be on the All D team? No way. He's decent, but nowhere near elite.


It's been four games, and in the second half of the Denver game it wasn't Webster that was covering Melo, but I agree it's way to premature to say one way or another. I'm just hoping for a break out year for Webster which I thought he was going to have last year, but then the injury kept him out the whole year. If he keeps putting out the effort though I think he's only going to get better.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Well then why think that Webster's all defense first/second team material if he doesn't even guard the opponets best player, especially if they play the same position?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Vanilla Price said:


> Well then why think that Webster's all defense first/second team material if he doesn't even guard the opponents best player, especially if they play the same position?


You'll have to bring up why he wasn't on the floor in the second half much with Nate. I know I don't always agree with his substitutions. He did fairly well in the first half while the players that covered Melo in the second half didn't do as well.


----------

